# Substrate for nest boxes



## MsPriss (Feb 11, 2009)

There are so many choices and I just wanted to ask an opinion. 
What type of nest box liner do you use and why? 
What do you think about paper products like Carefresh, is it safe?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i use pine shavings as i no it is not harmfull to my birds


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i only use carefresh and have been for a year and half and never had a single problem 

its better to monitor droppings when the babies start getting bigger , it's soft and has no scent or fumes , and just all around better, and safer.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Wood shavings are a popular option and seem to be the most commonly used. Aspen is generally considered to be the best since it has no aromatic oils. That's what I use. Pine is fine, it's got a bit of the aromatic oils but not a lot. Do NOT use cedar, it's loaded with them. All are easily available at large pet shops, usually in the small animal (rodent) department.


----------



## MsPriss (Feb 11, 2009)

I liked the idea of the carefresh because its paper based. I had read about crop impaction and that it happened to the parents and babies.. scary. I may try that this time around because we are all newbies. Thank you so much for you responses.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I use pine shavings. I tried aspen but it had some larger splinters and was kind of stringy. I had to pull long pieces out of my babies leg bands more than once. I tried carefresh but found that it got icky real fast and then found out that it can harbor bacteria. I find it's best not to have to disturb parents with young as much as possible. Pine works best for me. It holds up longer than carefresh and actually kills bacteria. Wood retains the ability to kill bacteria long after it's cut down.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

one thing i would not use is corn cob bedding i have seen and heard many times that the chicks when they are just starting to peck at the food will eat the bedding and virtually die


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

My Linnie's breeder uses carefresh and aspen shavings for bedding


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> one thing i would not use is corn cob bedding


Corn cob litter is supposed to be pretty bad about harboring bacteria. Lots of people recommend not even using it for the bottom of the cage.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea and wallmart just started selling it to


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

I've used carefresh and after reading Sue's comment on bacteria I'll be going to buy some pine shavings today. Last thing I need once I'm able to get some fertile eggs is to have bacteria in there. :blink:


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

We found that TSC (farm hardware store) carries pine shavings and for a huge bag (78 liter bag) like $6.00
We buy it for our hamsters but is good for the birds too!!


----------

